# Angeln am Längsee



## RauberBayer (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,#h
bin am nächsten WE am Längsee in Kärnten.
Wer kann mir infos und tipps geben?
Bevorzugte Beute sind Rauber und Karpfen.

mit sonnigen Grüßen
Werner


----------



## BASS HUNTER (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Längsee*

tipps fürn Längsee   wärn echt spitze!  möchte auch mal runterfahren!  solln ja sehr grosse Fische drinn sein!   gibts ja auch eine Universumdoku von dem see mit einem 220cm  wels


----------



## fishwert (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Längsee*

Hallo @all,

war nun inzwischen schon jemand aus der AB-Gemeinschaft am Längsee/Kärnten angeln?
Und ist auch vllt. bereit hier dazu bißchen was nieder zu schreiben?!?

Das wäre spitze! 
Vielen Dank im voraus!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## laengsee (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Längsee*

Hi!

Fischen geht gut am Längsee. hoffe ihr habt das mittlerweile schon herausgefunden.
Gut übernachten kann man übrigens hier: www.haus-schratt.at
Liebe Leute, und sehr nahe zum See!
Hier auch ein Foto der Beute: http://www.haus-schratt.at/de/strand

lg!!


----------

